# phpMyAdmin Not Accepting userid and passwd



## rtwingfield (Mar 2, 2011)

I've just installed and attempted to configure *phpMyAdmin*.  By the way, the MySQL engine is working well with two other applications (SMF Forums and WebCalendar).  When I start phpMyAdmin, e.g., 
	
	



```
https://[I]abcxyz[/I].net/phpmyadmin/
```
the welcome/used login is prompted as per this gif image: http://archaxis.net/Graphics/phpadmin_login.gif  The problem is that nothing happens.  The userid and password just disappear.  No error message pops up, nor can I find any log entry in any of the following:
	
	



```
/var/local/logs/[I]abcxyz[/I]_error_log 
/var/log/httpd-error.log
/var/log/php-error.log
```

Any suggestions as to what to look for will be most appreciated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2011)

I see no attachment. I'm assuming it's not a transparent gif?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2011)

Dump it on Tinypic and link it here (bb code provided, I believe).


----------



## rtwingfield (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I just linked to it on my server's general purpose repository for graphics, etc.   BTW, it's alright with me if you want to delete the posts regarding the "attachment thing" . . .just confuses the reader . . .yah think?


----------



## anomie (Mar 3, 2011)

One idea: have you made any tweaks to your /usr/local/etc/php.ini? (open_basedir comes to mind...) 

Also: crank up Apache's error logging to see if you can get more clues. 

```
LogLevel info
```


----------



## rtwingfield (Mar 3, 2011)

Actually, I'm running Apache with *LogLevel debug*.  I do not include the *open_basedir* directive in the *php.ini* file.  I'm at a total loss for ideas here.  The *phpMyAdmin setup* scenario seems to progress as advertised, but when I try to start the application, at first, this error #1045 regarding the MySQL login failure, will be displayed:  login prompt. This before I type in a _userid_ and _passwd_.

If I refresh the window, then the #1045 error message goes away as per this:  login prompt, and any additional attempt to login results in the same display without any error message.  As I've previously mentioned, I have two applications utilizing PHP and MySQL that are happy.  This must have something to do with the phpMyAdmin port installation and/or configuration.

For your information, the following *phpMyAdmin* server configuration file:


```
<?php
/*
 * Generated configuration file
 * Generated by: phpMyAdmin 3.3.9 setup script by Piotr Przybylski <piotrprz@gmail.com>
 * Date: Thu, 03 Mar 2011 12:43:20 -0600
 */

/* Servers configuration */
$i = 0;

/* Server: localhost [1] */
$i++;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose'] = '';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = 'localhost';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port'] = 61;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket'] = '/tmp/mysql.sock';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['ssl'] = true;
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type'] = 'socket';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysql';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'config';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user'] = 'root';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] = '';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny'] = array (
  'order' => 'deny,allow',
);

/* End of servers configuration */

$cfg['DefaultLang'] = 'en-utf-8';
$cfg['ServerDefault'] = 1;
$cfg['UploadDir'] = '';
$cfg['SaveDir'] = '';
$cfg['ForceSSL'] = true;
$cfg['ShowPhpInfo'] = true;
?>
```

For your information, the following *phpMyAdmin Alias/Directory* directives from the *httpd.conf* file


```
Alias /phpmyadmin/ "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/"

    <Directory "/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/">
        Options +Includes +Indexes
        AllowOverride all
        Order Allow,Deny
        Allow from all
    #   Allow from 127.0.0.1 .Archaxis.net
        RewriteEngine On
        RewriteOptions Inherit
        DirectoryIndex index.php
    </Directory>
```


----------



## anomie (Mar 3, 2011)

Three things: 

 Just for grins, get those mod_rewrite directives out of there and bounce Apache. (If no change for the better, of course they can go back.) 
 Do you really have MySQL listening on tcp port 61? 
 Give cookie authentication a try and see whether the same behavior occurs.


----------



## rtwingfield (Mar 3, 2011)

This post from the MySQL Forum, and the additional posts in the associated thread reveal that there is a *LOT* of confusion regarding this problem.  (Programmers and technical writers need to understand that things make perfect sense . . .once you understand them.  :stud); regardless, there is a nuance that after installation of the phpMyAdmin application, you then need to go to a command line (probably logged in as root) and execute the following:
	
	



```
# mysql
mysql> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO '[I][color="SeaGreen"][B]userid-of-your-choice[/B][/color][/I]'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY '[I][color="SeaGreen"][B]passwd-of-your-choice[/B][/color][/I]' WITH GRANT OPTION;
mysql> \q
#
```

I assumed that the makefile (i.e., *make install*) would do this, but NO . . .there is a disconnect there.

After granting the MySQL privileges, you must next either manually edit or use the  *phpMyAdmin* setup utility to add the following directives to the phpMyAdmin server configuration file (e.g., [FONT=Courier New]/usr/local/www/phpMyAdmin/config/*config.inc.php*[/FONT]):
	
	



```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser'] = '[I][color="SeaGreen"][B]userid-of-your-choice[/B][/color][/I]';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass'] = '[I][color="SeaGreen"][B]passwd-of-your-choice[/B][/color][/I]'
```
. . .and that is done here:  PMA database (setup).

If all goes well, then you should be able to login and start using the application.


----------



## rtwingfield (Mar 3, 2011)

RE:  Anomie's suggestions:  Port 61 is really a reference to service port 61 in a NetGear FVX538 VPN router and the test was just a "shot in the dark".  I have posted a solution (see my previous post.)  

Again, many thanks for your suggestions,


----------

